# Anybody care to rewrite a story?



## luvsfeedees (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi if anyone cares to rewrite any of the Ashley and her Addiction stories, i would love to see some new ner versions of them. As long as they stayed witht he same criteria of her growing butt, and all the guys feeiding her, i wouldnt mind and give my permission if anyone cares to do so, thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Observer (Nov 22, 2006)

Could I suggest authorized sequels rather than actual rewrites? We are presently experiencing an avalanche of new material (over 20 submissions in the last three days) and we really don't need multiple competing versions of the same story.

What is most needed is for someone to tackle the completion of some of the stories in the "Discard Room" forum. Several of them had great promise but were never finished. Any takers?


----------



## luvsfeedees (Nov 22, 2006)

is there any chance you could put 1 of the ashley and her addictions in the rewrite section, and perhaps somone can tackle it there? As the storys creator, i feel as if someone out there could explain it much better then myself.


----------



## Observer (Nov 22, 2006)

OK - its been moved, along with an invitation to prospective re-writers.


----------



## luvsfeedees (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you very much Observer, I appreciate you handling ym request, and also doing it so quickly, thats what I love about this website lol.


----------



## rarwrang (Nov 27, 2006)

Observer said:


> Could I suggest authorized sequels rather than actual rewrites? We are presently experiencing an avalanche of new material (over 20 submissions in the last three days) and we really don't need multiple competing versions of the same story.


no offense but that was pretty gay response.


----------



## Observer (Nov 27, 2006)

Huh? Neither the initial request or the response had anything to do with anyone's sexual orientation. Or is there another slang meaning to "gay" that I'm not just not familiar with?

In any event, the author and I agreed on a possble solution and the story is in the Discard Forum for rework as requested if simeone is willing to help out.


----------



## rarwrang (Nov 27, 2006)

hey observer i love you dont worry about anything just come in my outstretched hands as we bask in heterosexual manlove


----------



## doctorx (Nov 27, 2006)

Observer said:


> Or is there another slang meaning to "gay" that I'm not just not familiar with?



Yes, there is:



Wiktionary said:


> *gay* 6. (pejorative) (slang) Annoying, boring, negative, unappealing; disliked.



http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/gay


----------



## Observer (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Doctor - I guess even old grandpas like me can learn something everyday. Now I at leasst understand what was meant.

I don't really feel my reply to the original request fit that definition of "gay" either. But I DO appreciate the edification. 

What ever happened to "we'll share a gay old time at the party tonight" or the "gay nineties?" Ah the nostalgia for simplicity!

As for the other persons invitation, uh - nope. My wife wouldn't approve and besides I don't want to.


----------



## Cool Yin (Jan 9, 2010)

I somehow stumbled upon this and tried to find the story, but it is not on this site anymore. I used Google Chache and it still has it but only as information, not the page itself, so it was deleted a few month ago. I am curious: Why do stories get deleted when they get old? I mean, all stories on this page combined probably take less web space than one 5 minute HQ video and I find it kinda sad to see stories just vanquish.


Edit: Actually it says I don't have permission. So it might still be there. Just curious. Here one part of the thread: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10794


----------



## Risible (Jan 9, 2010)

Cool Yin said:


> I somehow stumbled upon this and tried to find the story, but it is not on this site anymore. I used Google Chache and it still has it but only as information, not the page itself, so it was deleted a few month ago. I am curious: Why do stories get deleted when they get old? I mean, all stories on this page combined probably take less web space than one 5 minute HQ video and I find it kinda sad to see stories just vanquish.
> 
> 
> Edit: Actually it says I don't have permission. So it might still be there. Just curious. Here one part of the thread: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10794



Actually, we rarely delete stories, if ever. Sometimes, however, a story will be removed from public view if it violates Library rules. In this case, the Ashley story is currently in a queue we (the Library moderators) have created to rework stories with underage characters, as the rules regarding character ages has changed and stories that once complied may be in violation.

/mod


----------

